# Merry Christmas



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Well,here I sit on Xmas morning at 2:30 am.
My son is 14 now,so this is kind of the first year that I really felt him not into the whole thing little kids are into on Christmas eve.
He already got his stuff yesterday,when my wife took him out shopping.And his other present from me is a big wad of dough for this coming Friday when we take a trip to NJ Nostalgia Hobbies to load up on tjets and supplies.

So at any rate,this is the first year in awhile that the reason I was up was to wrap his gifts.Time marches on I suppose,and sometimes it really sucks when it does.
Instead,Im sitting at my work bench with a huge pile of tjet chassis and parts,and a big birds nest of wire from the arms I am redoing.
And playing with this COOL digital cam that my wife bought me.

Heres a really quick pic I took.STill learning how to use it:









Now I can get back to posting pics again to better explain what the hell I am talking about sometimes.I LOVE posting pics,and this camera is a snap to use and the picture quality is outta sight.

At any rate,to all of you out there on this board thatI go back and forth with throughout the year,have a great holiday season.

And to those of you out there with little kids that will wake you up in an hour or so,soak up every second of it.

It will definetly be some of your fondest memories,and,it doesnt last forever.

Mike


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea Christmas isn't as good once the kids start getting older  
Used to be,they were the first ones up Xmas morning,now i'm the first one up,waiting for them :hat: 
Merry Christmas to all.
Rick


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Merry christmass!


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Well said, Mike. I agree. Merry Christmas to all. Dave.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Treasure your time with him at this age,and interest in the hobby,it sometimes fades all too quickly,god bless and merry christmas!
DRAGjet



Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> Well,here I sit on Xmas morning at 2:30 am.
> My son is 14 now,so this is kind of the first year that I really felt him not into the whole thing little kids are into on Christmas eve.
> He already got his stuff yesterday,when my wife took him out shopping.And his other present from me is a big wad of dough for this coming Friday when we take a trip to NJ Nostalgia Hobbies to load up on tjets and supplies.
> 
> ...


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

What kind of camera did you get? Merry Christmas


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

Merry Christmas Folks.
I've been blessed with the best family,and the best of friends.If i would go today,I've already been blessed beyond what i deserve.My oldest son is 14,but has always been a daddys boy,he told me the other day,,Man dad,im glad we like almost all the same stuff.my 2 daughters,i cant say enough good about and my 5 yr old,,he'll keep me young!Its been a great christmas.all with family.please remember those that are serving for our country right now and their familys.this board is loaded with some class individuals,you dont know how many times reading this board takes me away from a bad night at work.I think this slot car board in alot of ways takes us all back to a alot simpler time full of great memories and fun.I dont know many of you personally but from reading the posts,,your my kinda people,i would enjoy meeting some of you when i have the chance.Merry Christmas
And God Bless You All
Matt Schall


[2.8powerranger]


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

It is nice to see the smiling faces on the kids when they wake up christmas morning.A smile is worth a thousand words on a childs face christmas morn.
Mine is all growed up and on their own and it still feels great to see them smile with joy. 
Hope all had a great christmas


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

Keep the young ones while you can. They're gone before you know it.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Dragula said:


> Treasure your time with him at this age,and interest in the hobby,it sometimes fades all too quickly,god bless and merry christmas!
> DRAGjet


He loves it.He got his first set when he was 2,and he's 14 now.

I got my first set when I was two as well.Waaaaaaaaaaaay back in 1963.

Actually,as I am told,it was two huge Aurora sets.Two of my uncles bought me the same exact set,not knowing that the other one had bought it.
My dad said it was a grand old time.He and my uncles setup a huge layout on my grandmothers living room floor.

And now,40 years later,Im still at it.

And my old man comes over,and we have to turn off the lights in the basement to get him to leave!!!!!!!!!  
He LOVES it.

Kinda cool tho.Three generations,me,my son and my dad down here in the dungeon,carrying on like idiots.

If only more folks knew how much fun and how rewarding this hobby is.

Mike


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> Kinda cool tho.Three generations,me,my son and my dad down here in the dungeon,carrying on like idiots.
> 
> If only more folks knew how much fun and how rewarding this hobby is.
> 
> Mike


You are so right there. I can't believe how many people actually look at you strange when you describe racing toy cars to them.


----------

